# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  I wanted to know what you think are the best destinations to travel to during covid?

## BestForTravels

Hey !
I wanted to know what you think are the best destinations to travel to during covid?
I just came across the ultimate survival guide to travel during Covid-19 by *BestForTravels.com* and I'm thinking of getting my plane tickets soon!

Need your advices !

Thanks :)

----------

